# اليوم السابع تصالح جمهور المسلمين على حساب التوراه



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أغسطس 2010)

*نشرت اليوم السابع فى محاولة منها لمصالحة جهور المسلمين الخبر التالى الذى يستند الى فيديو لا محل له من الاعراب وذلك على  حساب التور اه فالخبر يحاول مصالحة المسلمين عن طريق محاولة اثباته لتحريف التوراه
وها هو انص الخبر*
بالفيديو.. "اليوم السابع" يكشف عن أول فيلم وثائقى بـ"الإنجليزية" يؤكد وجود اسم النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فى التوراة





*استطاع "اليوم السابع" أن يحصل على فيلم وثائقى أعدته مجموعة غربية من المتخصصين فى مقارنة الأديان تثبت نبوءة النبى محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ورسالته فى التوراة "العهد القديم"، وذلك باللغة الإنجليزية مصحوبًا بترجمة عربية.

وتضمن الفيلم اعترافات من يهود وحاخامات بأن محمد – صلى الله عليه وسلم - رسول للعالمين، وأن عدائهم له من منطلق رفضهم لعلو أى عقيدة فوق عقيدتهم.

كما يتعرض الفيلم من خلال الدلائل، والمتخصصين فى التوراة واللغة العبرية، ورود اسم النبى محمد فى إصحاحات تم ترجمتها بشكل خاطئ من أجل إنكار رسالة الإسلام، كما تضمن الفيلم عرض مجموعة من الإصحاحات التى تؤكد أن الرسائل متتابعة ومتتالية ومنها رسالة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم. ويعرض "اليوم السابع" للفيلم الذى يعد وثيقة تاريخية بالغة الأهمية.
*
*الخبر والفيديو بالرابط التالى​*http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=262856&SecID=12


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2010)

امممم

عشان تبين للناس انها بتدافع عن الرسول

ومش معادية له تغلط فى التوراه

وتثبت منه نبوة محمد كمان

شكرا سامح للخبر​


----------



## zezza (6 أغسطس 2010)

جريدة ضعيفة مش لاقية حاجة تعملها !!!!!​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أغسطس 2010)

*
محمديم بقت اسم مش صفة صلوا على النبى يا اخوة
يبقى نترجمها حرفى حلقه كله محمدات
يبقى محمدات هو محمد

*


----------



## Light Of Christianity (6 أغسطس 2010)

غريب فعلا امر المسلمين انهاردة كله مهلل على الفيديو رغم انهم دايما بيرفضوا السفر ده وبيشككوا فيه وفى اصله كما حال الكتاب المقدس كله بس طالما واحد قال ده فيه اسم محمد بقى خلاص مش محرف بقى حلو وتمام ... على فكرة انا بعت 5 ردود لليوم السابع ولا رد اتنشر ده معناه انهم فعلا بيجاملوا المسلمين والتملق ده للاسف بيجى على حساب المسيحيين كالعادة

شكرا عالخبر ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا يشفي ​*


----------



## zad (7 أغسطس 2010)

*بالفيديو.. "اليوم السابع" يكشف عن أول فيلم وثائقى بـ"الإنجليزية" يؤكد وجود اسم النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فى التوراة*

*بالفيديو.. "اليوم السابع" يكشف عن أول فيلم وثائقى بـ"الإنجليزية" يؤكد وجود اسم النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فى التوراة *







استطاع "اليوم السابع" أن يحصل  على فيلم وثائقى أعدته مجموعة غربية متخصصة فى مقارنة الأديان تثبت نبوءة  النبى محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ورسالته فى التوراة "العهد القديم"،  وذلك باللغة الإنجليزية مصحوبًا بترجمة عربية.

وتضمن الفيلم اعترافات من يهود وحاخامات بأن محمد – صلى الله عليه وسلم -  رسول للعالمين، وأن عداءهم له من منطلق رفضهم لعلو أى عقيدة فوق عقيدتهم.


كما يتعرض الفيلم من خلال الدلائل، والمتخصصين فى التوراة واللغة العبرية،  لورود اسم النبى محمد فى إصحاحات تم ترجمتها بشكل خاطئ من أجل إنكار رسالة  الإسلام، كما تضمن الفيلم عرض مجموعة من الإصحاحات التى تؤكد أن الرسائل  متتابعة ومتتالية ومنها رسالة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم. ويعرض "اليوم  السابع" للفيلم الذى يعد وثيقة تاريخية بالغة الأهمية.





[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q-wb0tvdNbM&rel=0&border=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFull***een" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q-wb0tvdNbM&rel=0&border=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfull***een="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

المصدر
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=262856&SecID=12


----------



## اغريغوريوس (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: بالفيديو.. "اليوم السابع" يكشف عن أول فيلم وثائقى بـ"الإنجليزية" يؤكد وجود اسم النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فى التوراة*

*مـــــحــــاضــــــــــرة رائــــعـــــــة بعــــــــــنوان

مع القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير في  تعليقه على الفيديو الذي نشرته جريدة اليوم السابع: " ما هو المقصود بقوله  " حلقه حلاوة وكله مشتهيات "؟
هل هو نبي يأتي بعد المسيح أم شيء آخر؟


للتحميل أضغط الرابط الاتى 

* *يســـــــــــــــــــــوع ربـــــــــــــــــى*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: بالفيديو.. "اليوم السابع" يكشف عن أول فيلم وثائقى بـ"الإنجليزية" يؤكد وجود اسم النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فى التوراة*

*قناة ساقطة تمارس الدجل والشعوذة على عقول بدو متخلفين
عادى التدليس الاعلامى يعتمد فى المقام الاول على سياسات دولة وهابية جالها تخلف اسلامى 
موضوه اثارتوه من 5 سنين وتم الرد عليه ولم يجرا احد ان يرد وهاهو شوية بدو عملوا فيلم بالعنجليزى علشان يوهموا البدو امثالهم 
 بخرافاتهم 
ويستمر الكذب والتدليس ويقولوا ان اليهود قد اعترفوا بيه
هل اليهود الذين يعبدون يهوه سيعترفون بقثم نبى الله رب قريش الوثنى
ربنا يشفيكم من الهتل
اليهود يعبدون الاله الحق(يهوه) مش الهه وثنية ياوثنيين يا عباد الاحجار
**الشبهة تقول :*

*
*

*نقلا عن سفر نشيد الاناشيد ( 5: 9 – 16)*

*
*

*(بَنَاتُ أُورُشَلِيمَ): بِمَ يَفُوقُ حَبِيبُكِ الْمُحِبِّينَ أَيَّتُهَا الْجَمِيلَةُ بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ؟ بِمَ يَفُوقُ حَبِيبُكِ الْمُحِبِّينَ حَتَّى تَسْتَحْلِفِينَا هَكَذَا؟*

*(الْمَحْبُوبَةُ): حَبِيبِي أَبيَضٌ وَ أَزْهَرُ (متورد)، عَلَمٌ بَيْنَ عَشَرَةِ آلاَفٍ. 11رَأْسُهُ ذَهَبٌ خَالِصٌ وَغَدَائِرُهُ مُتَمَوِّجَةٌ حَالِكَةُ السَّوَادِ كَلَوْنِ الْغُرَابِ. 12عَيْنَاهُ حَمَامَتَانِ عِنْدَ مَجَارِي الْمِيَاهِ، مَغْسُولَتَانِ مُسْتَقِرَّتَانِ فِي مَوْضِعِهِمَا. 13خَدَّاهُ كَخَمِيلَةِ طِيبٍ (تَفُوحَانِ عِطْرَاً) كَالزُهُوْرِ الحُلْوَة، وَشَفَتَاهُ كَالسُّوْسَنِ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرّاً (صمغ ذكي الرائحة) شَذِيّاً. 14يَدَاهُ حَلْقَتَانِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ مُدَوَّرَتَانِ وَمُرَصَّعَتَانِ بِالزَّبَرْجَدِ، وَجِسْمُهُ عَاجٌ مَصْقُولٌ مُغَشًّى بِالْيَاقُوتِ. 15سَاقَاهُ عَمُودَا رُخَامٍ قَائِمَتَانِ عَلَى قَاعِدَتَيْنِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ، طَلْعَتُهُ كَلُبْنَانَ، كَأَبْهَى أَشْجَارِ الأَرْزِ. 16فَمُهُ عَذْبٌ، نعم: إِنَّهُ مَحَمَد. هَذَا هُوَ حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا هُوَ صَدِيْقٍي يَابَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ!

*

*وكعادة أهل التحريف فإن النصارى العرب ترجموها إلى :*

*
*

*(16: حلقه حلاوة وكله مشتهيات. هذا حبيبي وهذاخليلي يا بنات اورشليم)




ولا أدري كيف لا يستحي هؤلاء القوم من هذه الترجمة المخزية ...حسنا لنذهب إلى النص العبري إلى هذا العدد وهو يقول بالنص :


*

* حِكو مَمْتَكيمفِكلّو محمديم زيه دُودي فَزيه ريعي
 وترجمته " كلامه أحلى الكلام إنه محمد هذا حبيبي وهذا خليلي
 "
والإسم واضح لا غبار عليه وتم إلحاق الياء والميم للتفخيم ...ونظرا ً لإني بعض أصدقائنا النصارى هنا لا يعرفون العبرية وأني مازلت أتعلمها, فهناك درس في العبرية تعلمته إسمه " الملحقات بالأسماء " ومنها حرف الياء والميم أي كلمة " يم " :

*

*ميجايم = ميجا العظيم

سارييم = ساري العظيم

عمروييم = عمرو العظيم


*

*************

*وللرد على هذه الشبهة بنعمة الله نقول :


يزعم المسلمون ان البشارة في الانجيل لنبي الاسلام هي باسم (أحمد) فلماذا يبحثون الان عن تلفيق النبؤات باسم محمد ؟؟؟ هذا ما سنعرفه الان ، وسنتأكد معا من يحاول التلفيق والتحريف والتزييف .



*

*********** *

*
اولا : اي معرفة بسيطة باللغة العبرية تقول ان اضافة ( يم ) الى اي اسم هو للجمع وليس للتفخيم ، فليس هناك اي خطاب تفخيم في الموضوع ، ففي العبرية مثلا : 


سماء في العربية = (شما) ، وباضافة ( يم ) اليها تصبح (شمايم ) اي سماوات 

اله في العربية = (ايلوه ) وباضافة ( يم ) اليها تصبح ( الوهيم ) اي آلهة 


*

*(حلقه حلاوة وكله مشتهيات. هذا حبيبي وهذا خليلي يا بنات اورشليم) 


(نشيد الاناشيد 5: 16)

*

*
*

*חִכֹּו מַֽמְתַקִּים וְכֻלֹּו מַחֲמַדִּים זֶה דֹודִי וְזֶה רֵעִי בְּנֹות יְרוּשָׁלִָֽם׃*

*



مشتهى في العبرية = (מַחֲמַדִּ) (محماد) وباضافة (ים) (يم) اليها تصبح (מַחֲמַדִּים) (محماديم) اي مشتهيات .




*

*Strong Number # H4261
*

*
ونستغرب ان يقوم ملفق الشبهة ان يكتب بعض الاسماء من عندياتهم كمثال ويضيف اليها (يم) ، وكأن اللغة العبرية التي يتكلم عنها قد خلت عن الامثلة ، فليجأ لتلفيق الامثلة التي تناسب شرحه ، لانه لم يجد في اللغة العبرية ما يؤكد زعمه بما يحدث للكلمة باضافة (يم) اليها .

*

*********** *

*
ثانيا : الكلمة مثار الموضوع كله هي ( مشتهى ) بالمفرد وهي صفة وليس اسم علم ، فاسماء العلم لا تدخل عليها ( يم ) الجمع ، وعروس النشيد تقول عن حبيبها انه ( حلقه حلاوة وكله مشتهيات ) ، فهي تمدحه وتنسب اليه والى كلامه ومنطقه صفات المدح والغزل . 


http://www.biblestudytools*

*.com/*

*Le*

*xicons/Hebrew/heb.cgi?number=*

*04261&version=kjv 

وتترجم ، مشتهى ( للمفرد ) مشتهيات (للجمع ) او بالانجليزية*

*

desire, desirable thing, pleasant thing*

*

************

*

ثالثا : وردت الكلمة مثار الموضوع (מַחֲמַדִּ) (محماد) ومضاف اليها صيغة الجمع (ים) (يم) ، بالجمع (اي محماد + يم) (מַחֲמַדִּים) والملحقات ، اكثر من مرة في الكتاب المقدس (حوالي سبع مرات ) ، وتعال نرى اماكن ورودها ، وهل تشير الى ( اسم شخص اسمه محمد ) ؟؟؟ 


*

************* *

* 
الاقتباس الاول : 


דָּרַךְ קַשְׁתֹּו כְּאֹויֵב נִצָּב יְמִינֹו כְּצָר וַֽיַּהֲרֹג כֹּל מַחֲמַדֵּי־עָיִן בְּאֹהֶל בַּת־צִיֹּון שָׁפַךְ כָּאֵשׁ חֲמָתֹֽו׃ ס 



(2 ابتلع السيد ولم يشفق كل مساكن يعقوب.نقض بسخطه حصون بنت يهوذا.اوصلها الى الارض نجس المملكة ورؤساءها. 3 عضب بحمو غضبه كل قرن لاسرائيل.رد الى الوراء يمينه امام العدو واشتعل في يعقوب مثل نار ملتهبة تأكل ما حواليها. 4 مدّ قوسه كعدو.نصب يمينه كمبغض وقتل كل مشتهيات العين في خباء بنت صهيون.سكب كنار غيظه.) 

(مراثي ارميا 2: 2- 4)



التعقيب : وكما ترون ان هذه الفقرة تتكلم عن حمو غضب الله على شعبه اسرائيل ، بسبب عصيانهم وتركهم عبادة الله الحي وخيانتهم لعبادة الهة الامم ، مما جعل الله يعاقبهم بأن يرسل البابليين بقيادة نبوخذنصر لسبيهم وقتل كل مشتهيات العين لهم ، ولا اعتقد ان المسلمون يرحبون بهكذا عقاب او غضب لكي ينسبوه الى انه نبؤة عن نبي الاسلام فهي تتكلم عن قتل ( محمديم )، في خباء صهيون . 


*

*

*************** *

* 
الاقتباس الثاني : 




הֻכָּה אֶפְרַיִם שָׁרְשָׁם יָבֵשׁ פְּרִי בלי־יַעֲשׂוּן גַּם כִּי יֵֽלֵדוּן וְהֵמַתִּי מַחֲמַדֵּי בִטְנָֽם׃ ס


(15 كل شرهم في الجلجال.اني هناك ابغضتهم.من اجل سوء افعالهم اطردهم من بيتي.لا اعود احبهم. جميع رؤسائهم متمردون. 16 افرايم مضروب. اصلهم قد جف. لا يصنعون ثمرا. وان ولدوا أميت مشتهيات بطونهم . 17 يرفضهم الهي لانهم لم يسمعوا له. فيكونون تائهين بين الامم) 

(هوشع 9: 15 – 16)



التعقيب :مرة اخرى ، ترون غضب السيد الرب على الشعب العاص والمعاند والذي ترك عبادة الله الحي الى آلهة الامم ، والفقرة واضحة ولا تحتاج الى كثير شرح ، فالله يعاقبهم بان يمنع عنهم ثمر البطن ، وان ولدوا فان الله سوف يميت مشتهيات بطونهم ، فهل يقبل المسلمون هكذا عقاب على انه نبؤة بتوعد الله بقتل (محمديم) ؟؟؟ 


*

*

************ *

*الاقتباس الثالث : 



בֵּית קָדְשֵׁנוּ וְתִפְאַרְתֵּנוּ אֲשֶׁר הִֽלְלוּךָ אֲבֹתֵינוּ הָיָה לִשְׂרֵפַת אֵשׁ וְכָל־מַחֲמַדֵּינוּ הָיָה לְחָרְבָּֽה׃


( 9 لا تسخط كل السخط يا رب ولا تذكر الاثم الى الابد.ها انظر.شعبك كلنا. 10 مدن قدسك صارت برية.صهيون صارت برية واورشليم موحشة. 11 بيت قدسنا وجمالنا حيث سبحك آباؤنا قد صار حريق نار وكل مشتهياتنا صارت خرابا.) 

(اشعياء 64 : 9 – 11)



التعقيب : مرة ثالثة ، نرى النبي يستعطف الرب الاله الحي ، ويسترجيه ان يترفق على الشعب ، فيذكر امامه كيف صارت اورشليم موحشة بعد هجوم البابليون وهدمهم لكل شيء في المدينة حتى هيكل الرب ، فيقول ان كل مشتهياتنا صارت خرابا ، فهل يقبل المسلمون ان تكون هذه اشارة الى (محمد ) بأنه صار خرابا واكلته النار والحريق ؟؟؟ 


*

*

*************

*الاقتباس الرابع : 



זָֽכְרָה יְרוּשָׁלִַם יְמֵי עָנְיָהּ וּמְרוּדֶיהָ כֹּל מַחֲמֻדֶיהָ אֲשֶׁר הָיוּ מִימֵי קֶדֶם בִּנְפֹל עַמָּהּ בְּיַד־צָר וְאֵין עֹוזֵר לָהּ רָאוּהָ צָרִים שָׂחֲקוּ עַל מִשְׁבַּתֶּֽהָ׃ ס
7
יָדֹו פָּרַשׂ צָר עַל כָּל־מַחֲמַדֶּיהָ כִּֽי־רָאֲתָה גֹויִם בָּאוּ מִקְדָּשָׁהּ אֲשֶׁר צִוִּיתָה לֹא־יָבֹאוּ בַקָּהָל לָֽךְ׃ ס
10
כָּל־עַמָּהּ נֶאֱנָחִים מְבַקְּשִׁים לֶחֶם נָתְנוּ מחמודיהם בְּאֹכֶל לְהָשִׁיב נָפֶשׁ רְאֵה יְהוָה וְֽהַבִּיטָה כִּי הָיִיתִי זֹולֵלָֽה׃ ס
11
( 7 قد ذكرت اورشليم في ايام مذلتها وتطوّحها كل مشتهياتها التي كانت في ايام القدم. عند سقوط شعبها بيد العدو وليس من يساعدها.رأتها الاعداء ضحكوا على هلاكها. 8 قد اخطأت اورشليم خطية من اجل ذلك صارت رجسة.كل مكرميها يحت قرونها لانهم رأوا عورتها وهي ايضا تتنهد وترجع الى الوراء. 9 نجاستها في اذيالها. لم تذكر آخرتها وقد انحطت انحطاطا عجيبا.ليس لها معزّ. انظر يا رب الى مذلتي لان العدو قد تعظم. 10 بسط العدو يده على كل مشتهياتها فانها رأت الامم دخلوا مقدسها الذين امرت ان لا يدخلوا في جماعتك 11 كل شعبها يتنهدون يطلبون خبزا.دفعوا مشتهياتهم للأكل لاجل رد النفس.انظر يا رب وتطلع لاني قد صرت محتقرة) 

(مراثي ارميا 1: 7 – 11)



التعقيب : هنا يرثي النبي ارميا اورشليم وكل جمالها بعد هجوم البابليين عليها ، فيقول انها تذكر ( مشتهياتها ) اي مشتهيات اورشليم التي كانت لها منذ ايام القدم !!!!! ، والتي بسط العدو يده عليها الان ، على ( كل مشتهياتها ) وقد امتلأت بالنجاسة والرجاسة والاعداء يضحكون على هلاكلها وتدميرها . وقد اضطر الشعب للنجاة بانفسهم ان يدفعوا كل ثمين وغالي من (مشتهياتهم ) للدمار والاكل بواسطة العدو فداء لانفسهم ، فهل هذه هي الصورة التي يرغبون في ان ينسبونها الى نبي الاسلام في محاولتهم ان ينسبوا كلمة ( محمديم ) انها اشارة الى ذكر اسم (محمد ) في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟ 


*

*

************ *

*ما ورد في سفر نشيد الاناشيد على لسان عروس النشيد تقول فيه : 


חִכֹּו מַֽמְתַקִּים וְכֻלֹּו מַחֲמַדִּים זֶה דֹודִי וְזֶה רֵעִי בְּנֹות יְרוּשָׁלִָֽם׃

(حلقه حلاوة وكله مشتهيات. هذا حبيبي وهذا خليلي يا بنات اورشليم) 
(نشيد الاناشيد 5: 16)



التعقيب : هذه الفقرة هي نبؤة عن السيد يسوع المسيح ، فعروس النشيد تخبر ( بنات اورشليم ) بصفاته ، حيث ان اورشليم هي المكان الذي سوف يحل فيه المسيح يعلم ويشفي ويموت فداء عن الذين احبهم ، احبهم الى المنتهى حتى انه قدم حياته ومات فداء عنهم ، وقد غزا قلوبهم بالحب وأسرهم بالثمن الذي دفعه على الصليب وهو دمه الكريم . وليس كنبي الاسلام الذي جعل الناس يموتون ليعيش هو وينشر سطوته وسلطانه على من غزاهم بالحرب والسيف . 


والان لا يسعني الا ان اضع هذه الحقائق ، امام كل باحث عن الحقيقة بدون تزييف ولا تحريف ولا تلفيق ، مصلين للرب الاله الحي ان يفتح بصائر واعين اولئك الذين يبحثون عنه بالحق . 





يمكنك الضغط على الروابط للانتقال الى النص باللغة العبرية الاصلية أو الكتاب المقدس في الترجمة العربية *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: بالفيديو.. "اليوم السابع" يكشف عن أول فيلم وثائقى بـ"الإنجليزية" يؤكد وجود اسم النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فى التوراة*

*شكرا اخى شمس الحق فها انت كما عهدناك دائما تدحض الإفتراءات بقوه​*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: بالفيديو.. "اليوم السابع" يكشف عن أول فيلم وثائقى بـ"الإنجليزية" يؤكد وجود اسم النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فى التوراة*

*لا يا جماعة متفهمونيش غلط الكلام دا منقول من مدونة انسان جديد فى المسيح لنيو مان
**http://newman-in-christ.blogspot.com/*
*وايضا من رد ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط *
*http://www.fcv2.com/show-7,N-1341-Qatar-Saudi-Arabia-United-Arab-Emirates-Dubai-f-c-v.html*


----------



## zad (7 أغسطس 2010)

ياريت مناخدش كل حاجه عميانى ونصدقها
ياريت نجرب بانفسنا الكلام اللى بيتقالنا مش كوبى بيست
جربوا كده تعملوا كوبى للكلمة كامله بالحرفين الزياده وترجموها طبعا مش هيطلعلها ترجمه
جربوها بقى من غير الحرفين 
الترجمه هتطلع Muhammad
ارجعو اعمله كوبى للكلمة بالانجليزى
وترجموها عربى وشوفوا هتطلع ايه
*محمد *
*جربوا بانفسكم وشوفوا*
*لا تصدق كل مايقال لك*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه وده فى انهى قاموس انشاء الله يا امه طحكت من جهلها الامم


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أغسطس 2010)

> ياريت مناخدش كل حاجه عميانى ونصدقها
> ياريت نجرب بانفسنا الكلام اللى بيتقالنا مش كوبى بيست
> جربوا كده تعملوا كوبى للكلمة كامله بالحرفين الزياده وترجموها طبعا مش هيطلعلها ترجمه
> جربوها بقى من غير الحرفين
> ...


*انى بقرة من بقركم قالك كدا
متعرفش ان الكلمة adjective اصلا مش noun
يعنى الكلمة صفة لموصوع وليس اسما لعلم
صحيح بدو *


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أغسطس 2010)

*وشيلتى المقطع (يم) ليه
لانكوا عارفين انها نصباية كالعادة والكلمة جمع وصفة 
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 أغسطس 2010)

> ياريت مناخدش كل حاجه عميانى ونصدقها
> ياريت نجرب بانفسنا الكلام اللى بيتقالنا مش كوبى بيست
> جربوا كده تعملوا كوبى للكلمة كامله بالحرفين الزياده وترجموها طبعا مش هيطلعلها ترجمه
> جربوها بقى من غير الحرفين
> ...



كلمة مشتهى بالعربى = محماد فى العبرى .

لما يكون الكتاب المقدس قصده مشتهيات .. يا ترى تتوقع تلاقيها ايه بالعبرى يا ناصح ؟
هتلاقيها محماد + يم ( حرفى الجمع فى العبرى )

اقرأ الاية فى سياقها حتى ترى ما هو المقصود​*Song 5:9 ​*​​​حَبِيبِي أَبْيَضُ وَأَحْمَرُ. مُعْلَمٌ بَيْنَ رَبْوَةٍ. ​
*Song 5:10 ​*​​​رَأْسُهُ ذَهَبٌ إِبْرِيزٌ. قُصَصُهُ مُسْتَرْسِلَةٌ حَالِكَةٌ كَالْغُرَابِ. ​
*Song 5:11 ​*​​​عَيْنَاهُ كَالْحَمَامِ عَلَى مَجَارِي الْمِيَاهِ، مَغْسُولَتَانِ بِاللَّبَنِ، جَالِسَتَانِ فِي وَقْبَيْهِمَا. ​
*Song 5:12 ​*​​​خَدَّاهُ كَخَمِيلَةِ الطِّيبِ وَأَتْلاَمِ رَيَاحِينَ ذَكِيَّةٍ. شَفَتَاهُ سُوْسَنٌ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرًّا مَائِعًا. ​
*Song 5:13 ​*​​​يَدَاهُ حَلْقَتَانِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، مُرَصَّعَتَانِ بِالزَّبَرْجَدِ. بَطْنُهُ عَاجٌ أَبْيَضُ مُغَلَّفٌ بِالْيَاقُوتِ الأَزْرَقِ. ​
*Song 5:14 ​*​​​سَاقَاهُ عَمُودَا رُخَامٍ، مُؤَسَّسَتَانِ عَلَى قَاعِدَتَيْنِ مِنْ إِبْرِيزٍ. طَلْعَتُهُ كَلُبْنَانَ. فَتًى كَالأَرْزِ. ​
*Song 5:15 ​*​​​حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هذَا حَبِيبِي، وَهذَا خَلِيلِي، يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ. ​
*​​*​​​
عروس النشيد تمدح حبيبها كما هو ظاهر فى النص كاملا .. تقول بان حلقه جميل ولهذا معنى روحى جميل .

ولكن الجهل هو سمة المسلم .. فلاعجب لو طلع العجب من اهل العجب !!
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على الخبر يا سامح 
و شكرا عى الرد يا شمس الحق


----------



## Rosetta (8 أغسطس 2010)

zad قال:


> ياريت مناخدش كل حاجه عميانى ونصدقها
> ياريت نجرب بانفسنا الكلام اللى بيتقالنا مش كوبى بيست
> جربوا كده تعملوا كوبى للكلمة كامله بالحرفين الزياده وترجموها طبعا مش هيطلعلها ترجمه
> جربوها بقى من غير الحرفين
> ...


*
هاهاهاهاها

هل تعلم انت حتى ترجمة Google يمكن تغييرها !!! و كتابة ترجمات اخرى للكلمة ​*



*كفاكم انتم تصديقا لخزعبلات و خرافات صغار العقول !!! ​*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أغسطس 2010)

*ولا حتى جوجل اتفه مترجم على الانترنت مترجمهاش محمد
مفيش غير بعير الصحراء اللى بيدلسوا على الكتاب المقدس
ادى ترجمة جوجل
ترجمتها جميل
http://translate.google.com.eg/translate_t?hl=&ie=UTF-8&text=%D7%9E%D6%B7%D7%97%D6%B2%D7%9E%D6%B7%D7%93%D6%BC%D6%B4%D7%99%D7%9D&sl=iw&tl=ar#*
*ادى اتفه ترجمة منغير لما نروح لمعاجم ولا غيره*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أغسطس 2010)

*والكلمة محمديم من المعاجم العبرية 
**H4261
מחמד 
מַחמָד ‎ machmâd 
makh-mawd‘ 
From 2530 delightful; hence a delight, that is, object of affection or desire: - beloved, desire, goodly, lovely, pleasant (thing)*
*لذيذ, مرغوب , محبوب , مشتهي, جميل, حبوب , حلو*
*H4261*
*מחמד*
*machmâd*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) desire, desirable thing, pleasant thing*
*Part of Speech: noun masculine*
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from H2530*
*Same Word by TWOT Number: 673d, 673e*
*محبوب ومرغوب ومشتهي*




*ممكن تراجعوا الملف دا كمان وفيه شرح صوتى للدكتور هولى بايبل*
*http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10159*


----------



## ann hans (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا  لشمس الحق و كل اللى تعبوا فى الرد على الموضوع كنت محتاجه اعرف الرد على الشبهه دى ربنا يبارككم


----------



## أَمَة (20 أغسطس 2010)

حلقة اليوم في سؤال جريء
تناول فيها الأخ* رشيد* مع *الأخ وحيد*
موضوع​ 

هل يوجد اسم محمد في نشيد الأنشاد​

يمكنكم أن تضغطوا على عنوان موضوع الحلقة  
أو
 هنا 

لمشاهدة الحلقة​


----------



## BITAR (20 أغسطس 2010)

*محمد اسمه فى نشيد الانشاد*
*عجبى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Messias (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا شباب يا اقوياء انا فى الحقيقه بعتذر عن المده الكبيره جدا اللى مش بدخل فيها نادرا وحشتونى ماى روك وحشتنى اللى يفتكرنى زمان بس انا جاء لى هذه الفيديو من شخص عزيز لدى فى الفيس بوك فقلت مافبش غير منتداى الحبيب اللى اقدر اكتب فيه هذه اللفته اللى لاحظتها فى موقع الترجمه الدقيق جدا جدا جدا و بكررها دقيق الى ابعد الى الحدود اللى فى الفيديو انظروا معى هذه الصوره و يمكنكم التجربه 







http://bit.ly/9GeK7j

شكرا و ربنا يباركم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

برامج الترجمه فيها امكانية اضافة كلمة وترجمتها ومن امثلتها مترجم جوجل


----------



## Eva Maria (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*


Messias قال:



			شكرا يا شباب يا اقوياء انا فى الحقيقه بعتذر عن المده الكبيره جدا اللى مش بدخل فيها نادرا وحشتونى ماى روك وحشتنى اللى يفتكرنى زمان بس انا جاء لى هذه الفيديو من شخص عزيز لدى فى الفيس بوك فقلت مافبش غير منتداى الحبيب اللى اقدر اكتب فيه هذه اللفته اللى لاحظتها فى موقع الترجمه الدقيق جدا جدا جدا و بكررها دقيق الى ابعد الى الحدود اللى فى الفيديو انظروا معى هذه الصوره و يمكنكم التجربه 






http://bit.ly/9GeK7j

شكرا و ربنا يباركم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الى جميع المجاهيل الذي يقولون ان اسم محمد في الكتاب المقدس 

ان الفيلم قام بأكبر عملية تزوير 

الكلمة في الكتاب المقدس يا مجاهيل هي מחמדים وليس מחמד

المزورون قاموا بانقاص حرفين كاملين من الكلمة حتى تكون محمد מחמד

ابحثوا في الكتاب المقدس كله عن מחמד فلن تجدوا 


بأي حق يقومون بانقاص حرفين من الكتاب المقدس ؟ أي تزوير وأي تحريف أكبر من هذا ؟ 

هل التزوير والكذب في دماء المسلمين ام ماذا ؟

أخ Messias بالرجاء اوضح قصدك 

وبالرجاء شاهد هذا الفيلم في توقيعي*


----------

